# Strawberry



## Elkaddict (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how much Ice is on strawberry right now? I have never been up there when the ice is just coming off.. everyone says its amazing.. is it true?


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

from the report they e-mail subscribers:

STRAWBERRY RESERVOIR: (April 23) We flew over the reservoir in a helicopter last Thursday. The entire reservoir still had ice, but there are a large number of 5 to 10 foot circular open water holes developing in the ice. None of the bays are opening up, and even the ladders area is still solid ice. We didn't see any anglers, so the ice is likely getting slushy.

hopefully ice off happens soon, getting tired of waiting


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Can we move this? I would give it another week.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Can we move this?


Hahaha! Seriously! Its like the 4th one in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ladders are open enough to fit 6 people 20' apart, not open past the end of the parking area though.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

went up today, a guy told me they planted a bunch of fish at the ladders and he was catching lots of 8-10" fish, but there was not any open watch other than that to fish. With this storm coming in and getting cold and snowy I would plan on at two more weeks maybe a bit sooner if the wind and warm weather returns


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone up there today?? An update would be appreciated!


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was up at the Berry on Friday and it is still not looking good except the chicken creek west area. That bay is opening up nicely but it is too shallow to fish. Come the middle of the week the chicken creek area will be fishable. The ladders still looked pretty tight. We drove the soldier creek road and saw nothing open or even starting. All the action was on the west side. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wish I would have known this this morning. :wink: We had a good time but this cold weather has put a stop to the ice out fun for another few days.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When I drove by this weekend on my way out to the basin it looked like between 5-8 ft of exposed water in places 1-2 weeks for some open water berry fishing..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I drove by on Saturday and noticed the open channel at the Ladder as well. It was my understanding that this area is off limits, all year long.

Proc:



> Central Utah Project Canal (commonly known as the "steps" or "ladders") from US-40 to Strawberry Reservoir, *including that portion of the reservoir confined to the narrow "steps" or "ladders" channel*.


It's a tough one to fully understand, given the layout of the area, especially with the reservoir at near-capacity. When the water is a bit lower, the channel is clearly discernible until it spills into the lake, past the last set of concrete posts (not the steps by the fence).

So what do they mean? I'd hate to get a ticket, just because everyone else was fishing it and I thought it was okay.

If that spot is actually fine to fish, my past times at the Ladders may have been a bit more enjoyable.


----------

